# Deck oven vs Convection oven - Steam Injection?



## zev (Mar 17, 2009)

Aloha from beautiful Maui.
I'm a professional Chef and am in the process of looking into opening a bakery here. Been in the biz for about 30 years on and off, mostly on, as I bet many of you can relate to. 
Could use a bit of advice on which oven to buy. I've used mostly convection ovens over the years or under range ovens. Will not be doing much bread in the beginning but hope to grow into it. Am thinking about injection steam for a nice crust. Just not sure whether to go with Convection or Deck. 
I'm looking at a Baker's Pride Y602 double deck, making one deck with steam and the other without.

Any suggestions or opinions on preference Deck vs. Convection??

Thanks
Z


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Could you please recommend to me a quality breadbaking oven for home use?


----------



## borris (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi z
i have made bread for the last 5 years after doing a couple of courses with a master baker. I have used a convotherm oven which bakes the bread to a good standard and is great for everthing else.I got the best results from a pizza oven because off the stone base,but there is a oven made by a company called blue seal which has a steam button which made very good bread.sorry i can not remember the model number.hope this helps.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

If it's a general bakery, doing pastries as well as artisanal yeast breads, I'd go convection. In fact, for anything other than crusty breads the flexibility that goes with a rack oven is a biggie. Of course, if your business plan is to be the bolillo king of the islands, go deck.

I'm not an expert on this, just know that I've heard good stuff about Blodgett.

That said, I've had some experience dealing with set ups cleaning up after failures -- my advice is to not spend that much time looking for a particular model in a particular brand, but to find something used and moderately priced which meets your needs. Especially now with the economy killing off so many businesses, there's lots of equipment available in most regions. Hawaii may be a special case, though.

And that's something else ... whether I bought new or used I'd want something I could get repaired locally, something with good local parts distribution. Start by asking around at repair/rebuild shops. 

In any case -- da kine. Get da kine.

BDL


----------



## zev (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey Bra,

Thanks for the advice, sounds like you've done this a few times. I hear what you are saying and yes, Hawaii is different from the mainland. Even in these economic times, it is difficult to pin down used equipment here and what I have found needs a mechanic to go along with it.

I'll be getting da kine at the best price I can find. There is lots of used equipment through ebay but getting it here, well, that is another story.

Thanks again.
z


----------

